# Looking for information - 1980 BMX photograph



## Rambler (Dec 30, 2017)

Does someone know any details regarding the events for this presentation of a Red Line BMX bicycle?

Details from photo: 1980 International Festival of Cycling, RED LINE BMX Bicycle being presented by Miss Festival of Cycling & Stephen Constable.

* What is the International Festival of Cycling?
* Where did this take place in 1980?
* Why was a Red Line BMX being presented?


----------



## rhenning (Dec 31, 2017)

My guess would be that Red Line (BMX manufacturer) was a sponsor of a contest related to the event.  The picture looks like it was in a bike shop so maybe they also sold Red Line bikes.  Roger


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 31, 2017)

Not sure about the exact event but it looks like it occurred at the Gecko Leisure booth, Gecko was the parent company of both Redline and Kuwahara BMX.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Dec 31, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Not sure about the exact event but it looks like it occurred at the Gecko Leisure booth, Gecko was the parent company of both Redline and Kuwahara BMX.




kwoodyh, I did not know that Gecko was the parent company of both Redline. I believe you have a good point, this photo probably was taken in the Gecko booth at the International Festival of Cycling event. Now all I wonder is where that event took place in 1980?



rhenning said:


> My guess would be that Red Line (BMX manufacturer) was a sponsor of a contest related to the event.  The picture looks like it was in a bike shop so maybe they also sold Red Line bikes.  Roger




rhenning, You are probably correct, that the Red Line BMX bike was a prize at the International Festival of Cycling event.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 2, 2018)

What is the origin of the photo? Is it the original or where did you come across it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

